# Yamaha Grizzly 500 4x4 automatic 2014



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a Grizzly 500 from Souteast Yamaha on FM 528. THis will be my first ATV. All I want to do is run around in the woods and trails. Any suggestions about the ATV or dealer would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If thats all your wanting to do I think its fine. As long as its automatic, has independent rear suspension and push button 4x4 your good to go. Power steering is a plus. Makes it comfortable to drive with one hand and hold a gun, beer, etc in the other hand. Hopefully the 500 has an internal transmission brake when your going down hill, that makes it much easier and safer. I know the bigger Grizzlies have all that, Im unsure of the 500. Grizzly have always been a very dependable Atv along with the Honda's for farm and hunting use.

Ive never had any dealings or heard of that cycle shop.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

If I could advise everyone. Know where your drains are, like drain plug for the belt box especially. If you do happen to go thru high water, and get water in the belt box, you need to know where the drain is. 

Example, I was on a 6000 acre hunting lease near Kountze back around 02. I had a 02 Yamaha Grizzly, it was all stock except for 27in tires. I knew nothing about Atv's then. I was at the lease during the week and was the only one there. One of my stands was 7 miles from camp. I was almost to my stand and crossed a creek as a short cut, I had done several times before, well it was slightly deeper this time. I barely made it out to the other side of the bank. The water was seat high. It wouldnt go anymore.

I didnt know what to do, it was an hour till dark, I was only person at the lease, and that was a long walk back with no flashlight lol. I had 0 bars of cell service, it was in and out. I was able to look up a Yamaha dealer in Beaumont. It was 5:30pm, and someone answered, he said they closed at 5 and for some reason was there late. MY LUCK! He worked in the service dept, and I told him what happened. HE asked if I pulled the drain plug, I didnt even know what that was or where it was located. He said thats the only thing I can advise you to do. We hung up, I located the pull tab but couldnt pull it. Luckily my little tool bag in the Atv had a pair of pliers. I pulled the plug and all the water came out. I tried it and it moved. It was now just about dark and 6pm. I was able to make it back to camp fine. Good luck with your first Atv and be safe.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Thanks for the advice!*

Thanks. I just talked to a neighbor and he said to get a side by side. The quest goes onâ€¦.. Thank God this is my biggest problem in life...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rtoler said:


> Thanks. I just talked to a neighbor and he said to get a side by side. The quest goes onâ€¦.. Thank God this is my biggest problem in life...


Lol, I typed that also, then erased it. I was gonna suggest a sxs as well.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*LaMarque*

I am going to some shop in LaMarque later today and look at the Can Ams...


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*They are closed on Mondaysâ€¦.*

Argh!sad2sm


----------

